

Beat procrastination with Kaizen - vitomd
http://vitomd.com/blog/coding/beat-procrastination-with-kaizen/

======
vitomd
I knew how kaizen gave great result to japan industry, but in this book it
tell you how to apply the same concept to your daily life. It's great to beat
procrastination and really easy to follow. Give it a try

